# Why new buds turning brown



## denisewh (Aug 8, 2021)

Bought two new phrags two weeks ago Phrag of Kolea (pearcai x fisheri) and Phrag of Akela (eric young RF 4N x Rouge Buillon) Both were in bloom. The attached photos show one with a new bloom and the other where the blooms have all turned brown. They are both sitting in water, have not been repotted and I have had this happen before, so can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong? As soon as I finish my light shelves these will go under lights from The Orchid Hobbyist.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 8, 2021)

Sorry but don't see your photo.


----------



## denisewh (Aug 8, 2021)

I attached files from my computer. Do I need to make a folder here and attach from there? Brand new and thought I could send from computer.


----------



## Ray (Aug 9, 2021)

Welcome Denise.

Click on the "Attach files" button to the lower left of the message entry box. A window will pop up. Select the photo to be attached, and click "open". You will see the image inserted, but you must select whether you want a thumbnail or full size image, then "post reply".

Both of those plants' names begin with "QF", not "of" as they are Quintal Farms hybrids.


----------



## denisewh (Aug 9, 2021)

Thank you. Labels were hard to read so thanks for letting me know. Here I will try again to send photos


----------



## abax (Aug 9, 2021)

That medium looks broken down to me and I see what appears to be rot at the base of
the plant. I'd repot quickly into K-Lite, charcoal and perlite. I personally don't like
plastic pots and if I set the pots in water, I use clay saucers that let the medium drain
well and still retain some moisture.


----------



## SouthPark (Aug 12, 2021)

The plant in the second photo has really healthy looking leaves ----- the form of them look good. The one in the first pic, where abax pointed out a possible rotting region ------ notice that the leaves are having a hard time, as in not getting nutrients, elements and/or water into them ------ so they're sort of curled up ------ with that yellowy green colour. That's if both orchids are grown in the same area.


----------

